# What The ??????



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

read an interesting article in a deer hunting magazine that says that you are better off to start tracking a deer right away after the shot...........i was always told to wait...........i usually do at least 30 minutes...........it says in the article that a deer that is left alone and not pushed takes 3 times longer to bleed out and is more likely to clot up then a deer that is pushed.............any thoughts on this ??? it has something to do with the deers heart rate being higher when pushed and pumping out more blood then a deer that is left to go lay down and lick its wounds ??? 

CONFUSED ???


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

Seems crazy to me... the point of an animal to bed down is to get comfortable cause its not comfortable cause it has a hole in its side.. 

An animal that beds down with a marginal shot beds down and it gets lazy and comfortable and stops breathing hard and stops clearing its chest /lungs of blood... When it does this, it suffocates itself... (This is my theory on my 8pter that i lost at least) 
I kept pushing it and it kept clearing its chest cavity of blood so it was staying alert and alive... Sure, I had a blood trail- whoopee! I would of rather of waited an hour or two and found the deer laying in his first bed- not 70 yds from where I shot it.

The whole theory of "bleeding out" and finding a deer that died becouse it "bled out" is ridiculous in my opinion. 

Bottom line- if you double lung a deer and you have a full pass thru its gonna bleed like a stuck pig and no matter what it does or what you do- your gonna have a red trail to follow like something from a bad dracula movie.... But its going to die becouse it has suffocated itself, not becouse it "ran out of blood"


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I have seen too many deer pushed and lost due to being impatient that article doesn't get my vote one bit plus the farther you push it the farther the drag will be


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I too think they r full of it!!!! Almost every deer that I have seen pushed was lost or ran too far-LONG DRAG !!!


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

As the other guys have said this is nonsense! The last thing you want to do is push a deer you are trying to recover. A well hit deer is dead quickly and doesn't go far. A marginally, but fatally hit deer usually doesn't want to travel too far. They will head to what they deem the closest safe spot and bed down. If it is a fatal hit, you may find that they get up from this bed and lie down very nearby in a new bed (probably just got up to try to pee or adjust - no different than you and me).

There are exceptions to every rule. The two types of hits I have seen the most unpressured travel occur with are gut shots and liver shots. I watched a liver shot buck run full speed 700-800 yards into a fencerow and I've seen gut shot deer travel twice that distance (they live a lot longer).

Bottom line - if you didn't hole punch that deer with a heart or double lung shot it is best to wait 2-3 hours. If you know for sure you made a marginal (or worse) shot, it is best to wait 24 hrs. And generally coyotes are a worse enemy than temperatures regarding wasted meat. With decent temps a deer is fine overnight - eaten a few of these and they were just fine.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

I say no. What magazine did you read that in? Seems like a bad source of information. I don't know if I personally would read that publication anymore.


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

It is just my opinion but I think there are times and factors that warrant "pushing" a deer vs waiting. I believe you need to analyze the variables and select the best course of action for recovering the deer given its unique variables. If you know it was off the mark and you have an arterial wound, pushing will likely be more effective than waiting. Deer will bleed out if pushed from a arterial wound if the artery is large enough. Waiting will likely result in it clotting and either surviving or dying of infection days or weeks later. I would say waiting is best if you have a vital (1 lung) liver or gut shot. Other factors are also in play such as it being the last day of the season and the check station closing at 10pm  or the amount of land on which you are hunting, or seeing the dead deer at the bottom of your treestand  (I always immediately "Push" those) . There are so many variables especially with bowhunting that I wouldn't dismiss it as a technique as it may come in handy when the variables warrant it. Even though I do agree that without any known variables, waiting is probably better than immediate pursuit.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Interesting read...

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...ode=article&objectID=28536&objectType=article


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

CasualFisherman said:


> It is just my opinion but I think there are times and factors that warrant "pushing" a deer vs waiting. I believe you need to analyze the variables and select the best course of action for recovering the deer given its unique variables. If you know it was off the mark and you have an arterial wound, pushing will likely be more effective than waiting. Deer will bleed out if pushed from a arterial wound if the artery is large enough. Waiting will likely result in it clotting and either surviving or dying of infection days or weeks later. I would say waiting is best if you have a vital (1 lung) liver or gut shot. Other factors are also in play such as it being the last day of the season and the check station closing at 10pm  or the amount of land on which you are hunting, or seeing the dead deer at the bottom of your treestand  (I always immediately "Push" those) . There are so many variables especially with bowhunting that I wouldn't dismiss it as a technique as it may come in handy when the variables warrant it. Even though I do agree that without any known variables, waiting is probably better than immediate pursuit.


I understand your theory on arterial wound but who the heck is going to know for sure if you hit a good artery? I guess if you had x-ray vision.. heck, I still don't know how I hit my buck wrong- at first i thought I was low- but after going back to the spot- I think I'm high...????? I guess if you video the shot, that would help a ton.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

Perhaps if you still had the arrow lodged in the deer you may know that you have an arterial hit, for instance hit way back and stuck in the hip. If you knew you had the deer bleeding well and the arrow is going to continue to do damage perhaps you could justify it but I am with the rest of the guys here on the majority of the time. Letting a deer lay would seem to give you better odds in nearly all situations.

Perhaps one situation that wasn't mentioned is if you hit a deer and there is a rain storm coming in. Leaving them lay until morning would wash away all trail. I think in this situation you could justify moving cautiously to follow the trail.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

bkr43050 said:


> Perhaps one situation that wasn't mentioned is if you hit a deer and there is a rain storm coming in. Leaving them lay until morning would wash away all trail. I think in this situation you could justify moving cautiously to follow the trail.


That makes some sense.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

I pushed a doe this year and it was a huge mistake. It made the drag way more tough than it would have been if I just would have left her lay for a while. She would have died at the top of the hill, but I wanted to try to get her gutted before dark. So I pushed her, she made it to the bottom of the hill and it was well after dark when I finished gutting her!

As it has been said, if it isn't raining, I am going to let them lay.

Lg_mouth


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Where did you read that Tcba? Would like to read the whole article.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Deer & Deer Hunting magazine in a front section called Deer Browse............the article was titled ""The Biology of Blood Loss" here is the protion of the artice that i found interesting and what i was referring to............if i knew how i would copy the whole article !! 


It says that a 150 lb deer has about 8 pints of blood in its system and it must lose around 2.75 pints of blood for it to die from blood loss. The quicker the blood loss the sooner you will recover your deer. It goes on to say .................A factor in blood loss is the deers heart rate. a running deer has three times the heart rate per minute of a bedded deer. For this reason , some hunters advocate trailing deer IMMEDIATELY after they're shot, no matter where the hit occurred. However doing so MIGHT push the deer to another hunter or off of the property you are hunting on.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

i personally wont push a deer in bow season ..............during gun season I will however start tracking immediately if the deer doesnt go down...........ive had way too many deer taken that i put decent hits on that ran alittle too far and crossed another hunters path. SOME people will do ANYTHING for a deer whether it be a small doe or a trophy buck !!!


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

I don't push deer after any shot. If it will pump the blood out running it will pump the blood out standing or laying. Even if it takes three times as long, a deer laying down doesn't run as far as a deer running. If it takes 15 minutes laying down it would take 5 minutes running. You have any idea how far a deer can run in five minutes of scared flight??? WAY farther than I care to follow them. I have seen running deer cover 100 yards in six seconds. Times 20 equals 2000 yards in 2 minutes (1760 yards per mile). Take me all day to track that deer. Also the blood it does lose will be spread over more ground causing it to be harder to find. You want to find ten needles in one haystack or 1 needle in ten haystacks??


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

huntinbull said it best. blood spurts from a running deer will be way far apart considering the speeds they can reach. by chasing a deer, you are fueling it with adrenaline, and fear. sounds like that article was written by someone who sits behind a writers desk, not a scope.


----------



## BaddFish (Jun 20, 2009)

tcba1987 said:


> Deer & Deer Hunting magazine in a front section called Deer Browse............the article was titled ""The Biology of Blood Loss" here is the protion of the artice that i found interesting and what i was referring to............if i knew how i would copy the whole article !!
> 
> 
> It says that a 150 lb deer has about 8 pints of blood in its system and it must lose around 2.75 pints of blood for it to die from blood loss. The quicker the blood loss the sooner you will recover your deer. It goes on to say .................A factor in blood loss is the deers heart rate. a running deer has three times the heart rate per minute of a bedded deer. For this reason , some hunters advocate trailing deer IMMEDIATELY after they're shot, no matter where the hit occurred. However doing so MIGHT push the deer to another hunter or off of the property you are hunting on.



I'm very suprised to know that Deer & Deer Hunting published this.... all the newbies reading this???? not good. i agree, with rain approaching- follow, otherwise wait.


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

Hunting Magazines are desperate for new things to write about. It is usually the same thing year after year. I see a lot of articles about new views that seem ridiculous. Most of them never take off, but they just want to keep interest in their magazines. You can only write so much about how to scout deer with a topo map or it might actually be better to be in the woods from 10-2.


----------



## lg_mouth (Jun 7, 2004)

What Oucat said made me think about an article I read a few years ago. Outdoor Life was the mag I believe, but the writer said you may scare less deer if you ran to your treestand in short sprints than if you walked. He explained that it would sound more like animal movement than just walking. I don't know about you, but I really don't care to run through the woods with my weapon, stand, packs, etc and risk getting sweaty and stinky, not to mention the possibility of falling and getting hurt or breaking equipment. 

Lg_mouth


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

lgmouth - I am planning on using my Chuck Norris signature series jetpack to travel to and from my stands in the 2010-2011 season 

All this stuff makes me think of the funniest guy I've ever ran across in the woods. I think I'll start a thread and share


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

I was going to use my teleporter since the jet pack is kind of loud right from the living room to the stand


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

Chuck Norris doesn't need a jet pack to sneak up on deer. He ninja walks through the woods, and round house kicks them in the FACE!


----------



## bassstalker (Oct 6, 2006)

deer are what chuck norris craps out after eating venison!


----------



## Uglystix (Mar 3, 2006)

As for the waiting after the shot...It takes me at least 30 minutes to calm down enough to climb down my tree.


----------

